# Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber



## Corny80 (20. Juli 2012)

hallo gartenteich-freunde,
ich habe am sonntag meinen kammerfilter (2 kammern plus schwämme) und die pumpe gründlichst gereinigt. am montag dann wieder alles angestellt. das wasser wurde jetzt sogar trüber als vorher. es schwankt dauernd und es ist nie so klar, wie man es gerne hätte. wenn man eine wasserklarheits-skala von 1-10 aufstellen würde (1 = perfekt, 10 = trüber gehts nicht mehr), schwankt es jetzt immer zwischen stufe 3 und 7 würde ich sagen. ich hätte aber natürlich gerne mind. stufe 2. letztes jahr war es anders. da hatte ich meistens stufe 2.
ich habe ja anfang april 3 größere karpfen (1 schuppen- 1 spiegel- 1 euro-koi) reingetan. alle mind. 40 cm. die haben am anfang den sand immer durchgewühlt, wodurch das wasser trüber wurde. deswegen habe ich jetzt nur noch kiesboden, da gibt es nichts zum wühlen. aber seit dem tag, als ich die großen karpfen reingetan habe, habe ich probleme mit der klarheit des wassers. noch am nachmittag bevor ich sie reintat, war das wasser glasklar. aber das darf doch nicht sein. so viele leute haben teiche mit großen karpfen und deswegen kein trübes wasser. außerdem muss der filter (bis 25.000 l ; mein teich hat höchstens 12.000 l) das doch schaffen.  
was soll ich machen? zeolith? hab keinen plan mehr.:?
viele grüße,
corny


----------



## Joerg (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Corny,
du hast den Filter am Sonntag gereinigt und die Bakterien erst am Montag wieder mit Sauerstoff versorgt?
Gründlich reinigen entfernt den Biofilm, der auch feine Schmutzteilchen festhalten kann.
In einem 25m3 Teich mit Karpfen, brauchst du schon etwas mehr Umwäzung als dein aktueller Filter schafft.


----------



## frido (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Die Klarheit des Wassers könnte dein kleinstes Problem werden. Durch die gründliche Reinigung hast du sämtliche Bakterien im Filter gekillt, die für die Nitritumwandlung zuständig sind. Niemals den gesamten Filter gründlich reinigen!!! Kontrolliere in den nächsten Wochen regelmäßig deine Wasserwerte und vor allem den Nitritwert. Sollte der ansteigen, sofort mind. 50 % Wasserwechsel. Und versuche das Wasser nicht zusätzlich durch Futter zu belasten. Bis sich wieder ein "arbeitsfähiger" Bakterienbestand aufgebaut hat, kann es je nach Substrat 4-6 Wochen dauern. Die Filterreinigung war jedenfalls keine gute Idee.


----------



## sprinter616 (20. Juli 2012)

Hi!
Ich denke du bist unterfiltert!
Zudem legt man einen Filter nicht über Nacht still wegen Bakterien!
Das muss zügig gehen!

Gruß tom


----------



## Corny80 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

@sprinter616: was meinst du mit "unterfiltert"?


----------



## Doc (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Unterfiltert issa nicht ... der Filter packt die 12.000 Liter locker ... vielleicht ein wenig an der Vorabscheidung machen ... hab meinen jetzt seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr angepackt ... Hmmm ... und komplett reinigen ist auch immer eher kontraproduktiv ... Karpfen wühlen ein wenig, sollen`se ja auch ... ist ja deren Natur, aber den kompletten Teich verhunzen die ja eher selten


----------



## Corny80 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen, dass die 3 karpfen den gesamten teich so trüben. vorher beim sandboden allerdings schon. aber jetzt ist ja nur noch kies drin. 
wie sieht das denn bei dir aus mit den karpfen?


----------



## Joerg (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Das die Karpfen gründeln und dabei etwas auswirbeln kann man nicht verhindern. 
Bei Koiteichen gleicht man das mit einer hohen Umwälzrate aus, 
die Partikel mit einem großen Filter schnell rausholt.

Zwischen den Kieseln kann sich Dreck gut ansammeln, ganz feiner oder Sand ist da günstiger.

Welche Farbe hat denn die Trübung?


----------



## Corny80 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

man sieht momentan im wasser ganz viele partikel. so wie staub sieht das aus. die trübung sieht natürlich aus, ist bräunlich.
liegt wohl an den karpfen,was?!


----------



## Joerg (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Partikel lassen sich mit einem guten Filter rausholen.
Der Braunstich über einen EWA.

Wenn sich im Filter wieder ein Biofilm gebildet hat, wird der auch wieder besser filtern.

Durch die Neuzugänge wird der Filter natürlich stärker belastet.
Achte auf die Wasserwerte in den nächsten Wochen, die Trübung macht den Fischen nichts aus.


----------



## Pitcher (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Ich kann Dir diese UVC LAMPE
PRO CLEAR UV 55 W ADVANTAGE nur weiterempfehlen.
Bei mir hat es bestens funktioniert.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Corny80 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

und die hilft speziell gegen diese partikel? denn ich habe ja auch eine uvc-lampe ständig an. algen habe ich nur fadenalgen, die ich regelmäßig rausholen muss. schwebealgen nicht.

ich bräuchte also was spezielles gegen die partikel. denn vor allem,wenn ich abends die unterwasserbeleuchtung anmache, sieht man die besonders stark.


----------



## Pitcher (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

...also ich kann nur von unserem Teich sprechen...wir haben 
- keine richtige Filteranlage (natürliche Filterung)
- keine Beschattungen (keine Gebäude oder Bäume)

Lediglich einen 6 m langen Bachlauf 
bestehend aus 4 Wasserbecken zu je 1m breit und ca. 40cm tief
gefüllt mit Sand und Kies 
dazu jede Menge Verwinklungen, Steinen, Kurven, 
sowie grobe Böschungsmatten im Wasser 
oberhalb vom Kies und unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche 
(welche ebenso als natürliche Filterung dienen). 
Im obersten Bachlaufbecken ist u.a. ein großer Gitterpflanzkorb 50x25x25cm
gefüllt mit Grillholzkohle und bedeckt mit großen Kieselsteinen.
---
Das von der UVC Lampe (55 Watt) bestrahlte Wasser gelangt in das erste Becken 
und muß durch den mit Holzkohle gefüllten Pflanzkorb und von da aus geht es weiter in die weiteren Becken.

Unser Teich hat eine Größe von ca. 17 bis 19 Tausend Liter
4 Koi´s - Größe ca. 40cm
sowie insgesamt 9 Stück
 - Sarasa, __ Shubunkin, Hibuna, Schleierschwänze - Größe bis ca. 35cm
und ca. 50 bis 70 Babyfische Größe ca. 10cm
In den Frühlings- und Sommer-Monaten wird dreimal täglich gefüttert.
...und unser Wasser ist klar.


----------



## Corny80 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

dann hast du aber einen völlig anderen teich als ich. 
was könnte ich denn noch gegen diese partikel machen? was haltet ihr von zeolith in den filter tun?


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Was hälst du denn davon ...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23328/?q=very+vliesfilter

Das holt Dir die kleinen Partikel raus.

Mandy


----------



## Corny80 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

kann es auch sein, dass es an meiner uvc liegt? dass evtl. die birne ausgewechselt werden muss. die ist genau 1 jahr alt und war meistens an. 
laut dieser seite hier muss die uvc die partikel aufhalten können, weil der filter das nicht schafft: 
http://www.heuft-plaidt.de/klar.html

da steht ganz unten: 
Die einzige Möglichkeit diese kleinen Partikel zu Filtern besteht darin, eine UV-Lampe zu installieren. Diese UV-Klärer bestrahlen das Wasser mit ultraviolettem Licht und sorgen somit für ein Verklumpen dieser feinen Partikel. Anschließend können diese vom Filter zurückgehalten werden.


----------



## Joerg (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Mag sein, dass deine Lampe mal ausgetauscht werden muss.
Die UVC hilft gegen Schwebealgen (grün) und bei höherer Leistung auch gegen Bakterien (milchig weiß), den Rest musst der Filter rausholen.
Die Anzahl der Partikel lässt sich mit mehr Umwälzung und einer guten Feinabscheidung reduzieren.
Eine Unterwasserbeleuchtung ist schon eine hohe Anforderung.


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

wieso ist eine unterwasserbeleuchtung eine hohe anforderung?


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

die umwälzung könnte ich mit einer leistungsstärkeren pumpe erhöhen,oder? meine jetztige schafft 6000 l / h. der teich hat ca. 12.000 l.


----------



## archie01 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*



Corny80 schrieb:


> wieso ist eine unterwasserbeleuchtung eine hohe anforderung?



Hallo
Weil die alle kleinen Teilchen gnadenlos anzeigt , die  man normalerweise kaum sieht.
Wenn du die tatsächlich raus haben willst kommst du an einem besseren __ Filtersystem nicht vorbei - das ist aber kein "Schnäppchen" . Hier wäre dann der Einsatz eines Vlies oder Endlosbandfilters angesagt. Ob du das wirklich willst entscheidet dann meist das vorhandene Kleingeld..

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

und wenn ich einfach eine leistungsstärkere filterpumpe hole (die z.b. 15.000 l /h schafft)? dann wäre die umwälzung ja mehr als doppelt so hoch. oder würde das nichts bringen? 
warum schafft mein blöder filter das denn nicht? es sind doch nur 3 große karpfen drin. das ist ein koi-filter (bis 25.000 l). hier: http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich-UV-C-Klaerer_5
ist echt enttäuschend. bevor die karpfen da waren, war alles ok.


----------



## Joerg (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Einen 12m³ Teich frei von Schwebstoffen zu bekommen geht gar nicht.
Es ist eine Frage des Aufwands den man betreiben möchte, damit es so klar ist wie man es sich vorstellt.
Meine Unterwasserbeleuchtung macht auch Partikel sichtbar, die man tagsüber nicht so wahrnimmt.
Hatte sie heute wieder an und muss wohl wieder etwas mehr tun. 

Die feinen Partikel holt man mit einer hohen Umwälzung raus, effektiv dann 1 mal Teichinhalt / Stunde.
Der Filter sollte dieses Volumen auch filtern können.

Effektiv und ohne Aufwand sollte bei dir ein Vliesfliter sein. Der holt die Partikel effektiv aus dem Wasser.


----------



## jolantha (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Corny, 
günstigste Lösung : Zieh einfach einen Perlonkniestrumpf über Deinen Filterauslauf ( Hohe DEN - Zahl ), der hält auch die kleinsten Schwebeteilchen zurück !


----------



## Corny80 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

dass mit dem perlonkniestrumpf werde ich mal versuchen.  hast du da schon erfahrungen gemacht oder woher weißt du das? 
ansonsten brauche ich wohl eine leistungsstärkere filterpumpe. die sollte dann mind. 12000 l / h (gesamter teichinhalt) schaffen. meine schafft ja nur die hälfte.


----------



## Corny80 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

könnte ich nicht einfach in meinen kammerfilter noch zusätzlich vlies reintun? diesen weißen, den ich auch unter der folie als schutz habe. oder einen anderen.


----------



## Joerg (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Der Strumpf kann auch schon vor dem Filter die Partikel rausholen, 
den Rest kann dann der Filter umwandeln.
Dadurch, dass einige Schwebstoffe erst gar nicht in den Filter kommen,
hat der weniger zu tun und kann effektiver arbeiten.

Das mit den Strumpfhosen ist ein oft angewendeter Trick, wenn man gewillt ist die alle paar Taage sauber zu machen oder zu wechseln.


----------



## Corny80 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

also den strumpf am ausgang oder eingang der uvc rantun? 

und was ist mit vlies in den filter tun?


----------



## Joerg (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Das Vlies setzt sich sehr schnell zu, hatte ich mal an den Ausgang des Filters in eine Bäckerkiste reingetan.
Die Reinigung ist aber schon etwas aufwändig, bringt aber schon was.

Einfacher ist es den Strumpf vor dem Filter in einen ausreichend großen Behälter zu machen.
Da bleibt einiges hängen und der Aufwand den zu tauschen ist gering.


----------



## Corny80 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

könnte mir jemand das vielleicht mal hier aufzeichnen, also wie das gemeint ist mit dem strumpf in einen behälter vor den filter? dann bräuchte ich noch zwei stücke schlauch. vom ende der uvc in den behälter mit dem strumpf und vom ende des behälters in den filtereingang. hab sowas noch nie gemacht.


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Corny, ich setz nachher mal ein bild rein, wie ich das meine !!


----------



## Connemara (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Ich denke, dass es bestimmt gut klappt, einen Strumpf VOR den Filter zu stzen. Bei mir funktioniert das aber nicht...oder ich hab einfach keine Idee, wie ich es machen kann . 
Ich finde für mich die Lösung, einen Vliessack oder einen Strumpf am Wasserauslauf in den Teich zu befestigen.
Vliessäcke sind da, meiner Erfahrung nach noch effektiver als der Strumpf. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.
Vliessack nähen oder Strumpf nehmen und mit einem Kabelbinder am Auslaufschlauch befestigen.
Habe mal ein altes Bild aus dem Frühjahr angehängt...


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Hallo, vor den Filtern kann ich auch keinen Strumpf befestigen, und der Vliesfilter wäre zuuuu schnell dicht. 
An meinen beiden Filterausgängen ist einmal ein 100 er Rohr und einmal ein 50 er, darüber schieb ich einfach den Strumpf .
Auf dem 2 ten Bild ist der Modder von 2 Tagen !
 Ich spüle das immer ab, und benutze die Strümpfe weiter.
Den Modder laß ich am Rand erst mal liegen, damit sich das Kleingetier retten kann.


----------



## Corny80 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

danke an euch. 
dann werde ich mir erstmal eine bessere filterpumpe holen, für eine effektivere umwälzung.
und das mit dem strumpf an den filterausgang werde ich auch mal versuchen. sieht schon etwas komisch aus, aber na ja.  wenn es was bringt...


----------



## Joerg (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Du könntest es auch in der ersten Kammer des Filters versuchen wenn die groß genug ist.
Man sollte darauf achten, dass sich der Überlauf in die 2. Kammer nicht verstopfen kann.
Befestigen am besten mit einem Gummiring, der bei zu hohem Druck dann des Strumpf frei gibt.

Vor dem Filter wird der grobe Dreck gut rausgeholt, der belastet ihn danach erst gar nicht.
Danach macht nur dann Sinn, wenn der Filter viel durchlässt.


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Joerg, danke für den Hinweis ich war ja mal wieder richtig doof !  
Ich habe jetzt an meinem einen Filter einfach den Filtereinlauf geändert, und kann jetzt einen Strumpf drüberziehen ! Vorher hatte ich eine feste Verschraubung, jetzt habe ich einfach am Anfang einen Bogen gesetzt, und kann diesen nun inklusive Strumpf einfach einhängen.
 D A N K E


----------



## Corny80 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

@ jolantha:
könntest du mal ein paar fotos davon reinstellen? wäre nett.


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Corny, das ging gründlich schief !  Habe den Strumpf am Filtereinlauf befestigt, mit Gummiband.
Als ich nach 3 Stunden wieder an meinen Teich kam, war der Strumpf dicht, mein Filter lief über, und mein Garten hatte Hochwasser !!!
Meinem Teich fehlten ca. 10 cm Wasser  
Jetzt hängt mein Strumpf wieder am Auslauf !!


----------



## Lurchi77 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Wow, dann hast du aber ne Menge Dreck drin!!!

Ich habe auch den TF25, zusammen mit der 8500er Pumpe.

Über den Filtereinlauf (dem breiten Schlitz) habe ich eine Damenstrumpfhose gezogen (DEN 20). Die wasche ich nur alle 5-6 Tage mal aus, mehr als den gröbsten Schmutz holt die auch nicht raus. Auf beiden Filterkammern habe ich ein Vlies gelegt (350g), das gibt es bei ebay für 9,90€ (1m²). Am Ausgang am Teich habe ich eine DEN 40 Strumpf angebracht, der holt den letzten Kleinkram raus.

Die beiden Vliese sind nach 24-36 Stunden zu, dann steigt das Wasser bis zum Überlauf in der Mitte (bei der 2. Kammer dauert es etwas länger). Demnächst wollte ichs mal mit einer DEN 100 Strumpfhose probieren.


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Lurchi,
eigentlich nicht, mein Wasser ist sauber ! Unten habe ich keinen Modder ( Grundpumpe ) und an der Oberfläche läuft ein Skimmer.
Ich habe den Modder nur am Rand in der Flachzone, da dort kein Wasserkreislauf stattfindet.
Die Reinigung belief sich auf cirka 40 laufende Meter, 50 cm breit


----------



## Joerg (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Jo,
ich schrieb ja auch, dass man den Überlauf zur 2. Kammer sichern muss. Ist mir nämlich auch schon passiert.
Den Einlauf mit einem großen Sieb sichern oder auch einen Bogen dran, der in einer Ecke absaugt.

WW hat aber selten geschadet.


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Jörg, hab ich natürlich vor lauter Begeisterung N I C H T gelesen, bin sofort rausgestürmt, hab an meinen Anschluß einen Bogen gesteckt, und Strumpf drüber !!!
Aber eigentlich richtig schöööön, daß bei Anderen auch mal was schief geht .


----------



## CityCobra (1. Aug. 2012)

jolantha schrieb:


> Jörg, hab ich natürlich vor lauter Begeisterung N I C H T gelesen, bin sofort rausgestürmt, hab an meinen Anschluß einen Bogen gesteckt, und Strumpf drüber !!!


Vergesse die Strumpfbänder nicht!


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Neee, Gummi war drum, ist gerissen !


----------



## Joerg (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Das Gummi ist wichtig, da es bei zu viel Druck nachgiebt.
Diese Erfahrung hat mich eine 12m3 Pumpe gekostet.


----------



## Corny80 (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

mir ist das jetzt auch passiert. habe wie jolantha am filterausgang einen damenstrumpf (den 40) mit gummiband befestigt, nach ein paar stunden kam ich zurück und es fehlten ca. 10cm wasserstand.  der druck ist dann zu stark, aber das gummiband hielt den strumpf am rohr. 
ich versteh das alles nicht ganz, mit dem bogen und so...
könnte das jemand mal genauer erklären oder am besten ein paar bilder reinstellen, wie es bei ihm oder ihr aussieht? wäre sehr nett.


----------



## stefanw (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Hallo ich bin seit einem halben Jahr Besitzer einer Oase Bio Smart Filteranlge.
Kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie oft ich die Filterschwämme durch die instalierte Mechanik "ausdrücken" muß
bzw wie oft mann die gesamte Filteranlage reinignen sollte.
Besten Dank
Stefan


----------



## Nori (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Grobschmutz, der sich am Boden absetzt sollte alle paar Wochen abgelassen werden.
Wenn deine Schwämme so lange durchhalten kannst dann auch die Teile ausdrücken und das Dreckwasser ablaufen lassen.
Was mich etwas wundert - du schreibst im Profil 50 m² und ca. 45.000 Liter - was für einen Biosmart hast du denn?

Gruß Nori


----------



## jolantha (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasser wird nach Filterreinigung sogar trüber*

Nori, nicht jeder hat einen Bodenablauf !! ( ich auch nicht  ), da mein Teich schon seit 1998 existiert, und kein Mensch damals an soetwas gedacht hat .
Ich nehme also ab und zu eine Tauchpumpe, hänge sie an einen Besenstiel und versuche dann den Dreck raus
zu befördern. 
Um allerdings auch bis in die Mitte zu kommen, lasse ich alle 2 bis 3 Jahre das Wasser bis zur Hälfte ab, und pump dann raus.


----------



## BobbyT (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo Stefan, Hallo Nori,

ich habe ein Oase Bio Smart Set 14000 mit FP 3500. Zurzeit ist mein Teich ganz grün. Ich drücke die Schwämme mindestens wöchtlich aus. Das Dreckwasser nehme ich dann zum Gießen. Im letzten Herbst waren die Schwämme so dreckig, dass ich mit gefühlten 100 m³ Wasser die Schwämme reinigen musste.

Mein Filterbehälter hat eine Verschmutzungsgradanzeige. Was ist das?

    Sollten die Schwämme vielleicht erst gereinigt werden, wenn hier etwas angezeigt wird? Wie funktioniert die Verschmutzungsgradanzeige? Ich habe nichts hierzu gefunden.

Liebe Grüße
Ulrike


----------



## juerg_we (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ulrike,
also die schwämme sollte man so wenig wie möglich sauber machen,und solange die verschmutzungsanzeige nicht reagiert würde ich nichts
saubermachen,ich denke mal dass das wasser wenn die schwämme voll werden,auf diese kleine treppe hochsteigt(wasserspiegel im filter steigt),wenn die
filter voll sind ,läuft das wasser dann über den überlauf ungefiltert wieder in den teich,also solange sich an der verschmutzungsanzeige nichts tut,keine filterschwämme
putzen,und vorallem wenn man putzt nicht alle auf einmal(wegen der biologie)
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## xela (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe auch den 14000er Filter und klares Wasser. Ich spritze die Filter oberflächlich so ca. alle 6 Wochen mit dem Gartenschlauch ab. Ansonsten drück ich sie nur mit dem Reinigungshandgriff aus. Ich hoffe dass ich durch das abspritzen nicht jedesmal die ganzen Filterbakterien zerstöre . Die Verschmutzungsanzeige hat noch nie was angezeigt.... steht immer bei 25%, auch wenn das Wasser im Filter schon "gestanden" hat vor Dreck und unten ordentlich grüner Schlamm vorhanden war.


----------



## BobbyT (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jürgen,
danke. Ich werde dann mal weniger reinigen und schauen, ob sich die Verschmutzungsgradanzeige ändert. Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben, dass es funktioniert.
LG
Ulrike


----------



## BobbyT (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo Xela,
hast Du auch Fische im Teich? Ich denke, die machen viel "Dreck".


----------



## xela (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ulrike,

ich hab im moment 3 Schleierschwänze ( ca. 25 cm), 2 Halbwüchsige vom letzten Jahr (ca. 10 cm) und ca. 15 Babys. Die sind aber noch winzig und ich hoffe, die machen noch nicht so viel Dreck. 
Ich denke, dass das meiste im moment die Algen sind. Wenn ich den Filter aus lasse, hab ich schnell grüne Suppe im Teich .
Mein Männe meinte nämlich wir sollten den Filter über Nacht aus machen und nurn halben Tag laufen lassen. Ich halte von dem ständigem AN-AUS nichts und lass durchlaufen. Ausserdem hat der Filter gestunken wie ein Jauchefass als ich den wieder in Betrieb genommen hab.


----------



## juerg_we (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ulrike,
natürlich müssen die schwämme auch in ordnung sein (nicht zerfressen,keine mechanischen löcher,kein riss)und müssen auch oben und unten abdichten,denn wenn sich die
schwämme zusetzten,sucht sich das wasser den weg an den undichtigkeiten,vorbei an den schwämmen,(dann zeigt der schmutzindikator nie was an)das darf natürlich auch nicht sein,und es wird nicht bei jedem durchgang durch den filter das wasser komplett gesäubert,dazu sind die schwämme zu grob,es ist nur so das irgend wo im schwamm etwas schmutz hängen bleibt,und der sich dann aufbaut,das ist dann die mechanische reinigung.und niemals den filter abschalten ,(es sei denn es hängt ein lüfter drinn,der die bakterien mit sauerstoff versorgt,aber ich denke auch nicht über einen längeren zeitraum)
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## BobbyT (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
habe nun klares schönes Wasser. Die Pumpe läuft Tag und Nacht. Mit der Pumpenkennlinie habe ich mich auch beschäftigt. Die rückenschonende Arbeitshöhe des Filters (zum Schwämme "ausdrücken") habe ich abgeschafft. Die Pumpe steht jetzt tiefer und kann bei gleichem Stromverbrauch mehr leisten.
Wo kauft man denn Schlauchtüllen in schwarz mit Mutter? Mein Dreckwasserablauf war von einer Küchenspüle. Nun muss ich einen Schlauch anschließen. Im Baumarkt gab es nichts passendes und im Handbuch für BioSmart steht auch nicht wirklich die genaue Bezeichnung für den Ablaufanschluss.
LG
Ulrike


----------



## Nori (30. Mai 2014)

Schau mal hier www.pvc-welt.de.

Gruß Nori


----------

